# Looks like INSTANT liquid soap? HELP!



## Zelda Rose (Nov 22, 2013)

This is my second batch of soap. The 1st recipe was from soaping 101 and I needed to put in more Glycerine. The recipe was off. Here is what I used today. 

Castor 3.59 oz
Coconut 11.43 oz
Palm .98 oz

Glycerin 11 oz
KOH 3.5 oz 

 I blended and blended and all I've got is a crock pot of amber liquid soap that light traced and never got thicker! I have absolutely no idea how to fix this. Been 2 hours in the pot now. Can anyone help me? This should have worked. All my KOH dissolved in the 200 Deg glyc and looked great.


----------



## JessieD (Nov 22, 2013)

You're not wanting liquid soap? I thought KOH was for liquid soaps?

(I'm new to the world of soaping and have never done HP...forgive me if I'm way off)


----------



## Zelda Rose (Nov 22, 2013)

*more lye?*

:sad:Yes I want liquid soap but this batch never did any processing that I can tell. I never got it to go into any of the stages like the batch before. It's just liquid and If I blend it,  it turns creamy then goes back to clear liquid. UGH!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 22, 2013)

I ran your recipe through soapcal and it has the liquid at 6.08 oz, why did you use so much glycerin? I've only made liquid soap once with soaping101 recipe and I didn't have to use more glycerin.
I would suggest cooking your batch with the lid off, maybe some of the excess liquid will evaporate.


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 22, 2013)

You did everything right! Your recipe is high in CO which traces super fast and gets so hot that you probably missed trace altogether. My tried and true recipe is about 75% CO and I can assure you that it generates so much heat during the taffy stage that it stays molten instead of getting that pasty consistency. But if you let it cool, it'll solidify. Definitely let it cool down to start getting pasty before attempting to dilute, unless you want to see a really awesome/frightening soap volcano, ask me how I know 

And don't ever stick blend a LS recipe that high in CO, unless you want to melt the gasket in your stick blender. True story!


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 22, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I ran your recipe through soapcal and it has the liquid at 6.08 oz, why did you use so much glycerin? I've only made liquid soap once with soaping101 recipe and I didn't have to use more glycerin.
> I would suggest cooking your batch with the lid off, maybe some of the excess liquid will evaporate.



For LS, liquid is typically calculated as 2-3X the KOH weight, not as a percentage of oil weight like when making bar soap. The amount of glycerin the OP used is perfectly fine.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh you are so SMART!!!! That's exactly what happened!!! This morning it is beautiful and thick. I remember taking the temp after blending for 20 minutes off and on and it was almost 200 Deg. I thought hmm...that's weird my thermometer is broken. thanks so much for helping me. I have never had to toss a batch yet and when I got up this morning I was going to do it!! I will remember what you said about sticking CO and volcanos. I've already had mine in the oven. Blew the door open and lit on fire. 
You are very good at problem solving. I think you should start a TV series called "Soap Detective"  Get a side kick and name them Bubbles or something and go around and help Soapers save their batches!! I think it would do well. Drive a van that had bubbles come out the top when it drove down the street. fun!


----------



## Sacha45 (Nov 27, 2013)

The post is written in very a good manner and it entails many useful information for me. I am happy to find your distinguished way of writing the post.

________________________________
Primark Hull Opening Times
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/plagiarize
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml


----------



## soapysoaps (Jan 6, 2014)

Second Impression said:


> You did everything right! Your recipe is high in CO which traces super fast and gets so hot that you probably missed trace altogether. My tried and true recipe is about 75% CO and I can assure you that it generates so much heat during the taffy stage that it stays molten instead of getting that pasty consistency. But if you let it cool, it'll solidify. Definitely let it cool down to start getting pasty before attempting to dilute, unless you want to see a really awesome/frightening soap volcano, ask me how I know
> 
> And don't ever stick blend a LS recipe that high in CO, unless you want to melt the gasket in your stick blender. True story!


Thank you so much for this! I am having the exact same problem! I just turned off my crock pot after 3 hours of cooking my soapy soup.  Hopefully mine turns out once its cooled down too.


----------

